# 322 receiver



## springs (Jan 16, 2011)

Im with dish network and I have 2 tvs running off a 322 receiver. One tv is HD and 1 tv is SD. Picture quality in both TV'S was very good untill the 322 receiver went bad. Dish replaced receiver with a new 322 receiver but ever since then the quality of the TV has been very bad. Dish sent tech to check TV and he said the replacement 322 receiver were of poor quality which caused the poor TV picture quality. Dish will not replace receiver with new Hd receiver unless sign a 2 year contract which im not willing to do. Is there any way to boost the signal on the 322 receiver? I do not care about having HD programming. Tech said the only way to correct the problem is to install the HD box. Any help was be apreciated thanks.


----------



## smithduluth (Nov 22, 2005)

springs said:


> Im with dish network and I have 2 tvs running off a 322 receiver. One tv is HD and 1 tv is SD. Picture quality in both TV'S was very good untill the 322 receiver went bad. Dish replaced receiver with a new 322 receiver but ever since then the quality of the TV has been very bad. Dish sent tech to check TV and he said the replacement 322 receiver were of poor quality which caused the poor TV picture quality. Dish will not replace receiver with new Hd receiver unless sign a 2 year contract which im not willing to do. Is there any way to boost the signal on the 322 receiver? I do not care about having HD programming. Tech said the only way to correct the problem is to install the HD box. Any help was be apreciated thanks.


I would buy a 222K from Amazon for $117 (I did) and return the rental 322 and save $7/month. I think the 222k is a much better receiver and has HDMI out for tv 1 instead of S-Video. Then you will be ready for HD if you decide to get it.


----------



## ben4715 (Jan 20, 2010)

May still be under new 2 year agreement upon activation....


----------



## springs (Jan 16, 2011)

dish wants a 2 year agreement. is there a way to improve the 322 thanks


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

springs said:


> dish wants a 2 year agreement. is there a way to improve the 322 thanks


The only way to "improve" it is to connect it with the best connections. For video with an SD receiver, from best to worst, the connections are:

- S-Video
- Composite (yellow RCA)
- Coax

If you're connected with coax, definitely at least chance to composite (yellow/white/red RCA cables).

Otherwise, you'd need to upgrade.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

ben4715 said:


> May still be under new 2 year agreement upon activation....


If you purchase a receiver outright, there isn't a commitment involved, but you also don't get the "free" dish upgrade or installation services, and you still have to pay for HD, unless you do Autopay and Paperless Billing to qualify for "Free HD For Life".


----------



## smithduluth (Nov 22, 2005)

BattleZone said:


> If you purchase a receiver outright, there isn't a commitment involved, but you also don't get the "free" dish upgrade or installation services, and you still have to pay for HD, unless you do Autopay and Paperless Billing to qualify for "Free HD For Life".


I pay $550.01+tax annually with autopay and paperless billing for AT200 HD Free. I replaced my owned 322 with a 222K, moved my second dish from 61.5 to 129 and called Dish CS 4 times to get HD on the non-premium channels!!!, but I got HD 4 life with no commitment, no HD extra fees and I save about a month of service for the annual billing. (also still have Cinemax for 1 cent).


----------

